# Crisi di coppia



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

[h=1]Le dinamiche nella crisi di coppia[/h]La crisi di coppia non è mai determinata da un solo evento, in genere si tratta di una combinazione di fattori e ha come tratto distintivo il protrarsi nel tempo.
Ci può essere un evento scatenante più o meno destabilizzante, come per esempio la scoperta di un tradimento, ma generalmente la coppia si ritiene in crisi quando il disvelarsi di un elemento getta una luce di criticità sulla vita della coppia in generale.
Si parla di crisi di coppia quando i partner vivono un malessere che dura nel tempo e, nonostante il desiderio di cambiamento, i tentativi di risolvere i problemi non hanno dato esito positivo o, addirittura, si sono trasformati in dinamiche ripetitive che alimentano il problema anziché risolverlo.
La consapevolezza della disfunzionalità della relazione è accompagnata da uno stato di disagio, di pesantezza del clima relazionale e dalla sensazione di impotenza.
È in questa fase che la coppia cerca un aiuto esterno e si rivolge a un professionista competente.
La variabile tempo è di fondamentale importanza: nella vita di coppia piccole crisi, circoscritte nel tempo, sono da considerarsi fisiologiche; condividere davvero le scelte, le decisioni importanti, la fatica della quotidianità è difficile; il confronto delle idee porta a una sana conflittualità che cerca un equilibrio sempre più rispondente alla coesistenza di due individui, con idee e propri pregiudizi, con atteggiamenti, modi di fare diversi: l’accordo, la mediazione alle volte richiede passaggi faticosi o dolorose rinunce.
In molti casi la mancanza di piccole crisi, di momenti di forte conflittualità, di sano confronto è alla base della crisi di coppia.
Il lasciar correre, l’imparare a non dire o non fare qualcosa che urta il partner, nel tempo, impoverisce l’espressività, crea un clima di mancanza di libertà, produce risentimento, tutti ingredienti di un malessere che non trova sfogo ma che si alimenta nel tempo.
Ci sono “regole” per il mantenimento della buona salute della coppia? Ovviamente no, però ci sono dei princìpi che si possono tenere presenti.
·     Ricerca e ricontrattazione periodica della parità nella relazione (dal punto di vista economico, decisionale, affettivo)
·     Apertura al contesto esterno (amici, parenti, hobby personali)
·     Presenza di altri sistemi umani importanti, personali o professionali
·     Disponibilità al cambiamento delle dinamiche e degli affetti (fasi della vita di coppia)
·     Concepirsi come una persona potenzialmente autonoma (non temere l’eventualità della fine del rapporto)
·     Attenzione alla ripetitività di un disagio
·     Rispetto per la diversa interpretazione della realtà dell’altro
·     Presenza di progettualità
·     Complicità nell’intimità e nelle relazioni
·     Mantenimento della diversità
Uno dei problemi ricorrenti nella terapia di coppia riguarda quella particolare dinamica relazionale che tende a compiacere il partner anche quando questo significa rinunciare a una propria espressività importante. Questo tipo di dinamica può avere diverse eziologie:
·     paura del conflitto (evitamento)
·     bisogno di corrispondere alle aspettative per sentirsi accettati
·     pregiudizio culturale secondo cui non bisogna mai lasciarsi prendere dalle emozioni negative
·     atteggiamenti ansiosi che comportano il bisogno di controllare la realtè
·     bisogno di dare di sé un’immagine positiva
·     scarsa autostima.

*Ricontrattazione della parità nella relazione*
*Molte relazioni vanno in crisi per mancanza di alternanza della posizione relazionale nell’equilibrio della coppia: uno dei partner mantiene una posizione up nei confronti dell’altro, che non necessariamente si viene a trovare nella posizione down perché l’altro ce lo ha messo, molte volte ci si mette da sé, contribuendo attivamente un assetto della relazione sbilanciato.*
*In tutti quei rapporti dove passa l’idea che uno è più intelligente, più socialmente apprezzato, alle volte economicamente più forte, e l’altro partner vive di luce riflessa, come un satellite intorno al sole e accetta questa sorta di subordinazione emotiva senza esserne completamente consapevole e consenziente nei suoi stessi riguardi; in questi casi a un certo punto avremo una crisi.*
*Il disagio proviene dalla mancanza di consapevolezza che a un certo punto lascia filtrare un bisogno di affermazione tenuto a bada da qualche meccanismo nevrotico che cede nel tempo.*
*Un evento emotivamente importante (maternità, innamoramento, un avvenimento professionale rilevante, la perdita di un genitore) può stimolare una ridefinizione dell’identità e portare la persona a consapevolizzarsi rispetto alla sua posizione nella relazione e in generale nel suo mondo affettivo, rompendo un equilibrio basato su meccanismi nevrotici.*
*E’ importante che la coppia sia in grado di accettare una fase transitoria di mancanza di parità (uno dei due perde il lavoro, uno dei due si dedica ai figli per un periodo, uno dei due avvia una nuova attività…) ma questa disparità deve essere consapevolmente accettata da entrambi.*
*Quando una disparità avviene in modo naturale, come quando per esempio due professionisti hanno un bambino e (di solito) lei lascia il lavoro per dedicarsi al bambino senza che questa scelta sia accompagnata da una pianificazione, anche a grandi linee, dopo qualche tempo emerge un malessere che richiede la rivisitazione del percorso della coppia, dei fattori emersi e di quelli messi in atto inconsapevolmente.*
*Fantasie di fallimento sul piano professionale, senso di esclusione, di inadeguatezza, di dipendenza mal tollerata, possono alterare negativamente una fase di vita che potrebbe essere vissuta con intenso piacere da entrambi.*

*Apertura al contesto esterno*
*La coppia è un sistema relazionale, come tutti i sistemi viventi ha bisogno di relazionarsi ad altri sistemi che la circondano e la includono.*
*E come tutti i sistemi scambia energie con gli altri sistemi; ciò mantiene  il sistema-coppia in buona salute. La famiglia allargata, gli amici, i colleghi, i compagni di diverse attività (politica, hobby, gioco, sport) sono sistemi che, attraverso la loro presenza psicologica nella coppia, alimentano le idee, le curiosità, la “cultura” in senso lato della coppia.*
*Anche le emozioni negative hanno una loro funzione importante: le momentanee crisi personali vissute nei contesti esterni alla coppia danno modo di conoscere e vivere sempre più in profondità la variabilità delle emozioni di ognuno, il modo di reagire, la ricerca di appoggio o complicità… la ricerca di soluzioni a tanti problemi fa della coppia un sistema vivo ed efficace.*
*Al contrario, una coppia molto esclusiva, che si rinchiude in sé, che non coltiva le amicizie, le relazioni con la parentela, che tende a non parlare neppure del lavoro (perché i problemi “non bisogna portarli a casa”) facilmente entra in un clima di asetticità relazionale che rende povero e asfittico il sistema-coppia.*
*A lungo andare non c’è niente da dirsi, nulla da commentare, quasi nulle le novità.*
*Un’adeguata apertura al contesto esterno (non troppo né troppo poco) permette alla coppia di stabilire una vita di relazione ricca di stimoli ma che salvaguarda la specificità, l’identità e l’esclusività del sistema.*

*Disponibilità al cambiamento delle dinamiche e degli affetti*
*La coppia vive fasi evolutive che partono da quella iniziale dell’innamoramento. Questa prima fase può avere caratteristiche diverse per ogni coppia e per i due partner all’interno della stessa coppia. Può essere vissuta con grandissima intensità a livello di attrazione fisica o intellettuale o razionale, con diverse combinazioni. Generalmente è una fase ricordata con nostalgia, è la fase del “sogno” e alle volte dell’illusione (di trovare nel partner ciò che si desidera intensamente).*
*Dopo un periodo che può variare molto a seconda che i due vivano separati, insieme, in generale a seconda delle condizioni esterne, il rapporto entra in una fase di maturità, dopo che i due partner hanno la possibilità di conoscersi davvero, nella realtà con i suoi risvolti anche prosaici della convivenza.*
*Generalmente questa è una fase che porta a una possibile crisi dovuta ad alcuni fattori quali:*
*·     accorgersi di atteggiamenti che risultano fastidiosi;*
*·     condividere la fatica della quotidianità;*
*·     accordarsi su cosa si ritiene più importante, quindi sulle priorità;*
*·     sopportare la frustrazione nella mancata realizzazione della propria idealità, delle aspettative;*
*·     la regolazione dell’equilibrio piacere/frustrazione;*
*·     difficoltà a concordare una adeguata distanza dopo la fase simbiotica dell’innamoramento;*
*·     regolazione della vita sessuale non più sotto la spinta della forte attrazione iniziale;*
*·     condivisione delle relazioni amicali;*
*·     la relazione con le famiglie di origine o con i figli nati in relazioni precedenti.*
*Ognuno di questi nuclei problematici può costituire un’occasione di confronto, conflitto o accordo. Il grado di tolleranza che la coppia ha nei confronti della problematicità della relazione è importante nel determinare l’evoluzione del rapporto:*
*una coppia poco tollerante può entrare in conflitto per alcuni dei suddetti possibili motivi di disaccordo e non trovare soluzioni a causa dell’irrigidimento delle rispettive posizioni;*
*d’altra parte una tolleranza infinita potrebbe essere il frutto di un atteggiamento del tipo “lasciamo correre” che nel tempo accumula risentimento e relativo disagio.*
*Concepirsi come una persona potenzialmente autonoma*
*Nella pratica della psicoterapia di coppia spesso il primo ostacolo riguarda l’accettazione della possibilità che la relazione si rompa.*
*Alle volte entrambi i partner, più spesso uno dei due, non riesce a tollerare l’ipotesi della separazione, anzi, tale fantasia scatena una forte angoscia di separazione.*
*Affrontare una psicoterapia di coppia con questo tipo di problema, affrontare una forte conflittualità con questo nucleo problematico di fondo, altera in modo rilevante le premesse di una contrattazione.*
*Nella vita di coppia il fatto che la minaccia, reale o fantasticata, di separazione scateni angoscia costituisce un forte vincolo.*
*Chi soffre di questo tipo di nevrosi in genere non tollera l’idea che il proprio rapporto di coppia entri in crisi e, eventualmente, possa rompersi.*
*Questo pensiero non viene neppure formulato, ma una serie di difese vengono messe in atto tutte le volte che, anche lontanamente, si profila tale ipotesi.*
*Ecco che allora ci si impedisce di discutere, oppure si evitano argomenti spinosi, oppure si simula un accordo che non c’è, si tollerano condizioni svantaggiose, si evita il pensiero critico e s’impara un modo di apparire che evita la conflittualità.*
*Tutto ciò ha un costo psicologico: la sofferenza può emergere con sintomi psicologici (ansia o sintomi depressivi) o somatici.*
*In queste situazioni un comune denominatore è, paradossalmente, un distacco psicologico che isola la persona nella sua solitudine:*
*per non distaccarsi dall’altro ci si costringe in un mondo privato di cose non dette, di pensieri non formulati appieno, di desideri frustrati perché non espressi.*
*A questo prezzo si mantiene il legame, ma la relazione non è più appagante.*
*La ripetitività del disagio*
*Tornando alla teoria dei sistemi applicata alla famiglia, vediamo come sia necessario che il sistema si evolva elaborando le indicazioni sia interne che esterne al sistema stesso: si tratta di un sistema complesso dove si intersecano e armonizzano diversi elementi:*
*il piano intellettuale/razionale, quello emotivo, la sessualità, le altre identità (professionale, familiare, politico o altro).*
*La complessità e la relativa possibile problematicità fanno parte del funzionamento della coppia-sistema, la differenza fra una coppia e l’altra sta nel come si affrontano via via queste problematicità.*
*I diversi stili di reazione ai dati di realtà alle volte risultano inconciliabili: una modalità ansiosa, o direttiva, o evitante, o colpevolizzante, o fredda e pragmatica, o eccessivamente efficiente, o incalzante eccetera crea nel partner un disagio.*
*A questo punto c’è la reazione al disagio; anch’essa può essere di vario tipo (si potrebbero rielencare le modalità succitate, in diverse combinazioni). Fin qui tutto nella norma.*
*Quando le reazioni e le controreazioni a una situazione problematica diventa ripetitiva, (per esempio forte conflittualità che non porta a una soluzione condivisa, oppure chiusura in sé), allora è il momento di metacomunicare sulla relazione. Ovvero parlare di come ognuno vive quelle interazioni, della lettura che si dà, della propria interpretazione.*
*Rispetto dell’altrui interpretazione della realtà*
*Friedrich Nietzsche, filosofo tedesco della seconda metà dell’Ottocento, asseriva: “Non esiste la realtà, esistono le interpretazioni”; questa affermazione molto radicale è però di grande aiuto nella comprensione delle relazioni fra esseri umani, siano essi gruppi o individui.*
*Un fatto può essere riferito in modo assai diverso da più persone, tanto che per capire cosa è successo di solito è importante sentire più persone, ognuna con la propria “versione”.*
*In psicoterapia si assiste molto spesso a interazioni altamente conflittuali, dove i partner si appellano all’oggettività dei fatti, ma ognuno li legge in maniera diversa. Una tipica frase in questi casi è “sei esagerato/a” nella pretesa di conoscere il “giusto” modo.*
*Nella conflittualità sterile il partner perde interesse per l’interpretazione della realtà dell’altro, per i suoi percorsi mentali, per la scelta degli elementi che prende in considerazione nell’affrontare un problema e viene invece colpito dall’atteggiamento di contrarietà:*
*un’idea “differente” diventa “contraria” e a ciò viene attribuita un’intenzionalità (la più banale è “tu mi dai sempre contro”).*
*Allora il contenuto della discussione perde importanza (alle volte non ci si ricorda più da cosa si è cominciato a discutere) e prevale l’aspetto della relazione. Ognuno è proteso a definire la propria posizione nella relazione: trovare un accordo diventa difficile.*

*Presenza di progettualità*
*Come la vita dell’individuo anche la vita di coppia ha la sua evoluzione. Per l’individuo è importante la prospettiva temporale, legata a tappe, obiettivi da raggiungere, un percorso da realizzare. Per la coppia è importante la progettualità condivisa.*
*Nella fase della costituzione, nella fase nascente, già sono presenti alcuni sogni condivisi, già ci si è confrontati sui temi principali: il volere o non volere figli, la carriera professionale, l’importanza del denaro, dove vivere, quali gli obiettivi che si ritiene importanti da raggiungere.*
*La progettualità fornisce una sorta di cammino psicologico, un percorso nel quale ci si sente immersi, per raggiungere tappe importanti, obiettivi che motivano la persona nei momenti di maggiore fatica o di disorientamento.*
*La progettualità può cambiare, lungo il percorso gli elementi di realtà possono indurre la coppia a modificare la direzione, obiettivi che risultano irraggiungibili possono essere sostituiti da altri comunque desiderabili.*
*Uno degli elementi di criticità nella vita di coppia può riguardare la progettualità: si pensi alle coppie che scoprono di non poter avere figli, o alle coppie che vanno in crisi in sèguito a terremoti finanziari, o ad altre perturbazioni che necessitano di una riprogettazione della propria vita di coppia, in questi casi i due partner devono ritrovare un percorso comune dopo aver superato una fase traumatica vissuta in modo diverso da ognuno di loro.*

*Complicità nell’intimità e nelle relazioni*
*Si tende a pensare che l’intimità della coppia sia un elemento che riguarda soprattutto la vita sessuale; in realtà l’intimità che dà maggiore calore e sicurezza nella coppia è quella intellettuale, il condividere un mondo di idee, anche diverse, che insieme leggono e interpretano la realtà.*
*Per esempio il metacomunicare sulle altre coppie dopo una serata con gli amici è importante per far conoscere al proprio partner la propria opinione e nello stesso tempo per cercare conferma dell’adeguatezza della propria interpretazione.*
*Parlando degli altri si parla di sé stessi e attraverso le differenze si scopre la propria specificità.*
*E’ molto importante che questo sentirsi insieme si declini anche nel rapporto con la parentela: il saper metacomunicare sul rapporto dei reciproci genitori, per esempio, è spesso segno di buona funzionalità della coppia.*
*Spesso questo argomento è ritenuto un tabù: ognuno coltiva i rapporti con la propria famiglia di origine e non ci si concede reciprocamente il diritto di esprimere opinioni.*
*Nelle coppie con grande conflittualità si assiste con frequenza ad accuse reciproche che si aprono con un “tu e tua mamma” o “tu e i tuoi genitori”, come se il sistema relazionale più importante fosse ancora quello della famiglia d’origine.*
*Ciò non significa essere d’accordo su tutto; la diversità di opinione è anzi più interessante, ma la sensazione di poterne parlare con il proprio partner, di poter esprimere le sensazioni rispetto alle realtà altrui, dà una sensazione di accoglienza, di area privata, di spazio di scambio dei pensieri intimi; tutto ciò crea e mantiene l’intelaiatura della vita di coppia.*


http://www.luciaportella.it/crisi-di-coppia-e-conflittualita/le-dinamiche-nella-crisi-di-coppia/


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le dinamiche nella crisi di coppia*
> 
> La crisi di coppia non è mai determinata da un solo evento, in genere si tratta di una combinazione di fattori e ha come tratto distintivo il protrarsi nel tempo.
> Ci può essere un evento scatenante più o meno destabilizzante, come per esempio la scoperta di un tradimento, ma generalmente la coppia si ritiene in crisi quando il disvelarsi di un elemento getta una luce di criticità sulla vita della coppia in generale.
> ...


Brunettina, sei la regina del wall of text. Appena posso mi prendo un'ora di permesso e leggo con calma. Intanto grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Brunettina, sei la regina del wall of text. Appena posso mi prendo un'ora di permesso e leggo con calma. Intanto grazie.


È diviso in paragrafi. Si legge uno alla volta :mexican::mexican::carneval:


----------

